# Tongue Lesion...Biopsy, so scared!



## Ellowyne (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I feel like my head is spinning this past week!...I went to my out of hours Drs back at Easter, my Tongue was swollen and seemed to have severe Thrush of the Mouth and a sore of the left side...I was given Anti fungal tablets and told it would clear. 

Nearly 5 weeks later the thrush seemed to clear, but this lesion of the side of my Tongue had grown and was looking awful!...I went to my normal GP and immidiately she loked at it she said it was Not thrush and that she did not like the look of it, she ordered and Urgent Biopsy.

A few days later I received a phone call to go to the Hospital to be seen by Consultant on Maxiofacial dept...I think that's what it is called?....The Consultant said that it looked very suspiciaos and I was to come back the following Thursday (This week on the 7th) to have a Urgent Biopsy.

They say they will give me a local injection in the Tongue, then do the Biopsy followed by 2 stitches...I am terrified it will be painfull!...But more than that, I am afraid of the results!...I asked the Consultant if he thought it may be Cancer, he said he could not say but that he certainly didn't like the look of the Lesion...He told me to try not to worry, and that, if it was a Tumour, that they would start treatment straight away.

It just seems that I have constant bad news at the Drs and I am tired of my Ill health...I feel so so, scared  


I didn't know where to turn to, sorry to bring my troubles here 

Ellowyne xXx


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh Ellowyne, so sorry to hear about your troubles.

You are doing the best thing getting it biopsied, that is all you can do at the moment. Just thought you might like to know my friend had the same thing and hers was all benign. The biopsy was ok, as you say it was all numb, afterwards I think it was a bit sore for a few weeks but she found it bearable.

IF it does turn out to be something nasty (and that is a big IF) then you know we are all here for you to support you in whatever treatment you need. I work in a radiotherapy department and I know the support and advice patients are given throughout their treatment is fantastic, and there are all sorts of treatments available. The treatments are tough, but you would be in good hands and people DO come through it.

You are such a strong person, we know that from the way you supported your son through his Chrohn's disease and mental health issues, and so you will be able to deal with whatever the biopsy throws at you.

Did they say how long it will take to get the results? Maybe you can take a friend or relative with you when you go for moral support and to help you take in whatever the results mean.

Keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday, really hope it's nothing.

xxxxx


----------



## slipper (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope it all goes well for you Ellowyne, and that you get some good news.


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 5, 2012)

Ellowyne (((((hugs!!))))).  I think it's very normal to feel worried about things like this, but the good thing is it's being checked. I will be thinking of you on the 7th, & hoping the procedure goes smoothly & the results are good. And please, please don't worry about sharing on here - this is what we're here for, & you are not alone. Take care of yourself, keep posting, I'm sure it helps to share how you feel about things like this. Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for your kind support...Once I have the Biopsy the results should only take a Week...I will keep you all up to date...Just needed somewhere to talk and I so appretiate the support, even though it isn't Diabetic related...Well, at least I don't think it is?

Thank you again, Ellowyne xXx


----------



## AndyS (Jun 5, 2012)

Bigs hugs Ellowyne, hope everything turns out okay 

Andy x


----------



## KateR (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck Ellowyne. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck and {{{hugs}}} for tomorrow Ellowyne, I hope that things go well for you.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Ellowyne. Good luck.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh Ellowyne, so sorry to hear you have this awful worry.  Just wanted to add my best wishes for tomorrow and hope and pray it is ok.  Do let us know how you get on.xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope everything goes well today Ellowyne - thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2012)

Oww.  Husband had to have this done a couple of years back and I know he didn't enjoy it.  However, his turned out to be nothing so it was definitely worth it.

Hope you have the same result.


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 7, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all the lovely messages of support 

Well, I had the Tongue Biopsy today!...It wasn't too bad, the injection was the worst part, abit oainful, but after Numbed I id not feel anyhting els, I had 3 dissovable stitches put in....

After the numbness wore off I did feel uncomfotable and tongue felt very sore, but I took a few painkillers and they have taken the edge off 

I have to go back in 2 weeks time for the results...I just pray  that all will be ok....I will keep everyone updated on the Outcome.

Thank you all again, your kind messages have cheered me up!

Love to all, Ellowyne xXx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the procedure went well Ellowyne, keeping my fingers crossed for the best possible outcome for you


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad that it's done and over with for you today.  Take it easy now and all the best with the results, thank you for keeping us informed.  Thinking of you.xx


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 7, 2012)

Ellowyne,I'm glad you didn't have to much pain. Now rest as much as you can. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 8, 2012)

*Picture: Please Don't look if Squeamish!*

Here is a picture of my Tongue after Biopsy...It is feeling a bit better today!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2012)

Ouch! Hope it heals quickly


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Gosh, that's neat!

Lucky it was towards the front, Pete's was nearer the back in the middle of the top surface .....   LOL


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you had any results yet - or have I missed a post somewhere?


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Flutterby, thank you for your message.

No results yet!...Very nervouse, but I get them this Thursday at the hospital, I will be sure to post and let you know how things go...Thank you all for your support and kindness...Be posting soon!

Love Ellowyne xXx


----------



## SimplesL (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

Just want to add my support for Thursday. Had a biopsy myself almost 2 years ago (not my tounge though).

I know how scary it can be but the staff dealing with me were all lovely and very supportive. My only advice is to take someone with you if you aren't already. Your appointment may feel like a bit of a blur & a second person will probably remember more of what is said & fingers crossed it is good news.

lots of hugs
Lynne


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 19, 2012)

All the very best for Thursday - you've had to wait a long time.  Sounds like good advice from Lynne to take someone with you, these sort of appts are hard to take in I agree.  I'm off on holiday on Saturday so will make sure to look before I go to see how you get on.  Love Karen.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 21, 2012)

Been thinking about you today - lots of love.x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope all has gone well today Ellowyne


----------



## AndyS (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope everything has gone okay xxxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope the results were good...thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Ellowyne (Jun 22, 2012)

*Results Of Biopsy*

Biopsy result:

Well, It's Not bad news....but not good news?

At this time they do 'Not' know what the Growth/Lesion is?

They say it is found to be...'Non Specific'.

However, they found nothing Nasty at this stage, but they will see me Monthly to monitor the lesion. They hope that it will heal itself, but this could be a long process because I am Diabetic and therefore heal slower.

The Worse case, it may change and turn nasty, they may have to cut it out if it does not appear to heal itself...Best case, that is will heal over some time and remain non threatning.

I go back in July. I just have to keep a eye on any change like bleeding or growing or pain. 

So, all in all, still abit in limbo really, but, thank God, at least nothing horrible for now 

Again, Thank you so much for all the kind messages and support....Love you all xXx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice to hear from you Ellowyne. Hope it ends up healing nicely for you.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ellowyne - glad to hear that it is nothing nasty and hopefully will heal.  I really hope that it does so that you can rest easy and not have to keep worrying about it.  Sending healing thoughts your way.xx


----------



## SimplesL (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ellowyne

Very relieved they feel you need to be kept under monitoring, but I agree getting a non specific diagnoses can still leave you in limbo. They always ere on the side of caution which is probably why they are keeping you on thier books so to speak.

The great thing is they are confident you do not need treatment, but hope it will heal given time. 

Keep a close eye on it; & don't hesitate to go to GP or back to hospital (I hope they gave you a contact number to call) if you have any worries between now & your next appointment. 

Lots of hugs
Lynne


----------

